
Booking.com applies for European relief with substantial layoffs possible - the-dude
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/booking-holdings-applies-european-relief-191515625.html
======
the-dude
Booking.com 2019 revenue was about 15 billion. I am still looking up the
profit for 2019, but it was about 5 billion IIRC.

Gross profit is even higher ( and easier to find ).

edit: I can find the EBITDA for 2018, $5.73 billion (
[https://www.fintessa.nl/actueel/beursberichten/booking-
komt-...](https://www.fintessa.nl/actueel/beursberichten/booking-komt-met-
beter-dan-verwachte-cijfers.html), Dutch ).

